# No plants in bloom so...Meet the Fur Folks!



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 21, 2009)

Some photos of my Fur Family...
1. Oona & Barnum on the sofa. Oona was a rescue I brought home from work who never left because she grew too attached to Phin. 
2. Our first true love Archimedes aka A-Mitties. He's our rescue cat who is deaf and as strange as they come! 
3. Hermes. He's wonderful. There is no more to say.


----------



## Candace (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice family you've got there.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 22, 2009)

Aww, they're great!


----------



## pealow (Apr 22, 2009)

*Furkids.*

They're gorgeous...I've got 4 cats and 3 dogs!


----------



## nikv (Apr 22, 2009)

They're so cute! I have two cats myself. Gryffindor and Shadow.


----------



## Elena (Apr 22, 2009)

Totally adorable! What do they think of orchids?


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 22, 2009)

I think Hermes is saying ....'and why can't I chase the cats now?!'


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 23, 2009)

It is great that you have rescue pets and not pets that come from petshops... They are all adorable!!!!


----------



## paphreek (Apr 23, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> It is great that you have rescue pets and not pets that come from petshops... They are all adorable!!!!



You mean we get to pick out our cats? Studdly and Trouble picked us out. They came to the house in the fall of 1996, charmed the entire family, and were living inside by the time the cold weather came.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 23, 2009)

What fuzzy little flowers!


----------



## mkline3 (Jun 4, 2009)

Your pets are all beautiful, and I'm sure just as sweet!


----------

